# DIY Fume Hood



## YEMX2098 (Oct 27, 2022)

Any ideas on a DIY VAV Fume Hood? I may be a beginner on chemistry and gold refining but one thing I'm a expert at is fabrication of many sorts. I figure to use my skills to save me a little money. I don't want to invest in a $5000 fume hood for a hobby I'm barely starting. I have studied the basic characteristics and design of a VAV Fume Hood. I know which type of glass to get that's specific for working with HCI but that's where am at so far. Any tips and suggestions? For example , Im looking for a good source to buy the ventilation /filtration system. Even though it will set me back a few bucks, it's better than spending thousands on a complete system. Also if anyone knows a good place to get sensors to add on to a safety alarm system for the project ?
I put a stop to my refining till I read the Hokes literature from fronto back and till I have all the safety equipment, knowledge and a safety plan in case of any accidents. Recently a accidental exposure during a refining process had me stop a rethink everything. While I educate myself some more why not build a fume Hood.. 
And please don't say just go and buy one. If your not a builder or fabricator then please respect the ones that are. Just like I have the highest respect for people in all trades, hobbies and interests. Not having enough knowledge on a specific subject does not give you a right for a advice to be taken seriously but it does make for a good conversation to share ideas together in my humble opinion.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 27, 2022)

There are several good threads in the Building Your Own Equipment section of The Library.

Dave


----------



## Martijn (Oct 27, 2022)

Don't overdo it with filters systems and sensors. 
Think prevention and containment of produced gases first. 
Unless you have large volumes to process, slow reactions covered with a watchglass or a small scrubber flask works fine for most processes. 
As long as the fume hood draws in enough air to keep small gas escapes away from you your fine. Those tiny amounts that escape will get diluted enough to be blown out to a safe location. 

Do look up air flow and circulation control in the fume hood. Wrong air flow may push out heavy gas in stead of drawing it in. 
I've made mine with a backplate with top and bottom slots and a devider valve to set the ratio. You need a little flow over the bottom in to the fume hood. 
Beside this forum there are a lot of articles about it. 
Build it to your needs.


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 27, 2022)

I was given this designe.


----------

